# Los últimos rayos de sol en San Isidro



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buenas fotos roberto,, tus threads son bacanes,muy originales tus recorridos en mapas.
el parque las americas ,,esta bonito..pero parece un parque de zona residencial .y mas bien esa zona es comercial..deberia tener un diseño diferente...he notado q en nuestra ciudad nos faltan lugares publicos o abiertos ,, dentro de zonas comerciales o financieras.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante despliegue de arquitectura en tus fotos Robert, la fusiòn del àrea residencial y la parte bancaria y financiera de nuestro San Isidro bien conjugadas.

Ese sol a mi no me molesta para nada, el sol de Guayaquil que llega en estos dìas a 33 grados (es decir alto pero no tanto en esta ciudad que fàcil llega a 40). Pero efectivamente hace que las fotos se vean especiales!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Un buen cambio de "fachada"*

Que buenas fotos, buen paseo .....










Muy acertado lo que hizo el grupo Brescia en las sedes de sus empresas que están en este conjunto de edificios ... antes deslucían la zona con su fachada antigua, ahora están "dando la hora" en este lugar, a pesar de no tener altura ....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Cuando... (mismas banquitas del malecón? )


JAJAJAJAJAJA

Si :$

Chéveres tus fotos!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

La última foto no parece Lima jaja


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!



papiriqui said:


> muy buenas fotos roberto,, tus threads son bacanes,muy originales tus recorridos en mapas.
> el parque las americas ,,esta bonito..pero parece un parque de zona residencial .y mas bien esa zona es comercial..deberia tener un diseño diferente...he notado q en nuestra ciudad nos faltan lugares publicos o abiertos ,, dentro de zonas comerciales o financieras.


Ese parque me parece un respiro en medio de tanta zona comercial, creo que sí está bien arreglado. Además es bastante grande, lo que mostré es sólo un pedacito.



Vane de Rosas said:


> Interesante despliegue de arquitectura en tus fotos Robert, la fusiòn del àrea residencial y la parte bancaria y financiera de nuestro San Isidro bien conjugadas.
> 
> Ese sol a mi no me molesta para nada, el sol de Guayaquil que llega en estos dìas a 33 grados (es decir alto pero no tanto en esta ciudad que fàcil llega a 40). Pero efectivamente hace que las fotos se vean especiales!


Me encanta el sol, pero yo creo que ahora sí nos deja. hoy ha estado nublado hasta en el mediodía. Eso del calor debe ser como para tener que acostumbrarse. En cierta forma de los extremos prefiero el frío 



Tyrone said:


> Muy acertado lo que hizo el grupo Brescia en las sedes de sus empresas que están en este conjunto de edificios ... antes deslucían la zona con su fachada antigua, ahora están "dando la hora" en este lugar, a pesar de no tener altura ....


Lo que sólo unos vidrios pueden hacer...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahora llegamos a este parque que si bien no tiene tanto verde como el de las primeras fotos (presumiblemente porque tiene varios niveles de estacionamientos debajo), está bastante bien ubicado.








Calle Valdivia:










Vistas desde el centro del parque hacia todos lados:





































Otras vistas del parque:





































Estos tubos son para que salgan los gases del estacionamiento.










Esquina de Andrés Reyes con El Parque, un local de McDonald's y al fondo Saga




























:cheers:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que elegancia!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si no fuera por el cableado todo se vería mucho mejor, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Impecables las fotos,,, que buen recorrido otoñal, me gusta esta zona de la Capital,,
solo le falta un par de rascacielos para ponerla como postal.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pero qué es esto! Todo muy elegante, como ya dijeron.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Roberto, qué buenas fotos! Te afanas así, aunque si fueras más caleta, sería mucho mejor jaja. En fin, buen thread.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Con la excepción del hecho que todo el personal de seguridad de San Isidro me tiene fichado, todo bien


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Jajajaja por pavo pues.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!

Esta actualización va hasta la plaza frente al edificio Pacífico 








El edificio Nextel:










Calle Nardos:










Bajando por Las Begonias, la entrada del Food Court de Saga:










Ya en la mencionada plaza, vista de Canaval y Moreyra hacia la Vía Expresa:










Edificio de Pacífico Seguros:










Edificio del BCP:










Local de Metro, ex Centro Comercial San Isidro (aún antes, Todos)










Inicio de la Av. Juan de Arona:










La fuente de agua, pieza principal de esta plaza:










Vista de la calle Tamayo:










Hacia el cruce de Rivera Navarrete y Las Begonias:










Hacia Las Begonias:










Saludos!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

que bueno que ahora tenemos fotos de lima de casi todos los rincones y cientos de fotos tomadas de los mismos sitios pero cada forista le pone su tecnica fotografica, su cariño, su emocion y sobretodo su calidad.

saludos a todos los q aportan con lo mejor de lima............


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las últimas fotos! El edificio Nextel siempre me ha gustado. 

Al parecer la demolición del edificio de la Municipalidad de San Isidro va a paso de tortuga.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que buen thread Roberto.....muy agradable San Isidro....me gusto especialmente la foto del AFP Horizonte y Rimac juntos.....kay:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Éste es un thread de la locura... Las fotos están bien pajas, ah!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos .... el C.F. de San Isidro se ve moderno, limpio y bien cuidado, pero como que le falta un poquito más de densidad ...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Con un atardecer de fondo hubiera sido una foto genial .

Buenas fotos, Roberto!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Roberto muy lindas tus tomas. Lo que me gusta también es que te das el trabajo de poner la ruta que sigues, a mí me da mucha flojeritis, te lo agradezco mucho.*


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Bien por tus fotos, realmente has retratado al corazón financiero y comercial de San Isidro.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que chevres las fotos !! Si que tenemos varios edificios de muy buena calidad arquitectonica.


----------



## democracia (Apr 24, 2006)

muy buenas fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios!



J Block said:


> Al parecer la demolición del edificio de la Municipalidad de San Isidro va a paso de tortuga.


Sí, parece que ahora se quedan con medio edificio partido así nomás. No se ve bien hno:



Tyrone said:


> Buenas fotos .... el C.F. de San Isidro se ve moderno, limpio y bien cuidado, pero como que le falta un poquito más de densidad ...


Poco a poco... al menos hay varios proyectos.



PieroMG said:


> Con un atardecer de fondo hubiera sido una foto genial .


La foto es hacia el norte y el sol (en un atardecer, porque ahí era mediodía) se va por el oeste.
Sabes que?? U-B-I-C-A-T-E ya??
:jk:



Lia_01 said:


> *Roberto muy lindas tus tomas. Lo que me gusta también es que te das el trabajo de poner la ruta que sigues, a mí me da mucha flojeritis, te lo agradezco mucho.*


La verdad, mucho tiempo no toma. Aunque fácil ya me acostumbré.



Exrexnotex said:


> Que chevres las fotos !! Si que tenemos varios edificios de muy buena calidad arquitectonica.


:yes:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Nuevas fotos!

Esta vez caminando por la Av. Canaval y Moreyra...








En el cruce con la vía expresa en edificio de PetroPerú, recontra setentero.










La vía expresa hacia Miraflores...



















...y hacia la Av. Javier Prado










Algunos edificios de la avenida:




























Edificio del Banco de Comercio:










A su costado la estrella de la película, el edificio Chocavento, al fondo la Torre Wiese y más al fondo el Ministerio del Interior:










:cheers:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Roberto pronto vas a tener que cambiar el título de tu thread ya que no hay ni un rayito solarhno: el clima está espantoso, gris, frío, húmedo. Muy buenas tus fotos. En Petro trabajó mi esposo. La Vía Expresa que horror el medio sòlo tierra. No cuesta mucho que planten algunas palmeritas o que pongan césped artificial aunque sea.hno::bash:*


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos de los edificios representativos, en tu toma de la vía expresa me parece interesante, no solo por la perspectiva sino que ya no se ve nada del edificio donde había algunas oficinas del municipio y que anteriormente era conocido como "501".
Saludos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustaron estas fotos, el edificio celeste parece estar abandonado no?, y ese edificio de Carbajal me gustó mucho.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Canaval y Moreyra tiene mucho potencial. Chéveres las últimas fotos Roberto.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

J3R3MY said:


> Me gustaron estas fotos, el edificio celeste parece estar abandonado no?, y ese edificio de Carbajal me gustó mucho.


No está abandonado. Hasta hace poco funcionaron ahí oficinas de la RENIEC pero el edificio ha sido desocupado para dar paso a una remodelación. Si te fijas bien puedes ver que en la fachada tiene una gigantografía con el render de cómo va a quedar (le pondrán muros cortina).


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ayayay: solo salvo a esos cuatro archiconocidos. Pero claro, esa avenida tiene potencial.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Edit!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> La foto es hacia el norte y el sol (en un atardecer, porque ahí era mediodía) se va por el oeste.
> Sabes que?? U-B-I-C-A-T-E ya??
> :jk:


Ah, te afanas...está bien, está bien...jaja mentira. Chéveres las últimas fotos! Esa zona de San Isidro me gusta bastante, es tan feliz.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Robeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerto! Me había estado perdiendo tu thread =P! Chéveres las fotos ah! Pucha eso de la demolición (q extraña se me hace esta palabra!) del edificio de la muni no está avanzando nada =S

Gracias por las fotos pues!! No hay más??

*Qué curiosa la taza de Nescafé xD


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> *Roberto pronto vas a tener que cambiar el título de tu thread ya que no hay ni un rayito solarhno: el clima está espantoso, gris, frío, húmedo. Muy buenas tus fotos. En Petro trabajó mi esposo. La Vía Expresa que horror el medio sòlo tierra. No cuesta mucho que planten algunas palmeritas o que pongan césped artificial aunque sea.hno::bash:*


Tengo algo de esperanzas, hoy salió el sol un ratito 
Con la vía expresa ni modo, habrá que esperar que no la hagan tan larga con el Metropolitano, del cual más que nada me preocupa el aspecto seguridad (en algunos puntos los buses realmente irán de costadito con los autos a alta velocidad).



J Block said:


> Canaval y Moreyra tiene mucho potencial. Chéveres las últimas fotos Roberto.


:yes:



PieroMG said:


> Ah, te afanas...está bien, está bien...jaja mentira. Chéveres las últimas fotos! Esa zona de San Isidro me gusta bastante, es tan feliz.


Los únicos no contagiados de felicidad son los vigilantes :|



kaMetZa said:


> Robeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerto! Me había estado perdiendo tu thread =P! Chéveres las fotos ah! Pucha eso de la demolición (q extraña se me hace esta palabra!) del edificio de la muni no está avanzando nada =S
> 
> Gracias por las fotos pues!! No hay más??
> 
> *Qué curiosa la taza de Nescafé xD


Si lo van a demoler que lo hagan de una vez. Se ve muy raro así medio edificio. Llegas a tiempo para la última actualización


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, la última actualización de este thread, entre los edificios más altos de la ciudad 








Los edificios de Canaval y Moreyra...














































Los tres principales desde la Rep. de Panamá con Derteano:










Hacia el otro lado, el edificio del Banco Continental:










El elegante Scotiabank:



















(odié los cables :bash

Otra del Continental:










Al fondo, ya en La Victoria, el edificio Interbank










Si bien fue uno de los threads más problemáticos de hacer, me encantó tomar estas fotos. Espero que les hayan gustado :cheers:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Claro que si!, buenas fotos.


----------



## adriana (Apr 2, 2006)

xeveress imagenes


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwww tus fotos estan bravazasssssssssssssssssssssssssss, felicitaciones









Esta torre es una de las mejores ke hay, si tan sólo tuviera mucha mas altura seria genial, pero es bellisima.

y aproposito que paso con la remodelacion del edificio del banco continental ¿?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

U.U se acabó el thread  pero ha estado chévere! Uno no se cansa de ver fotos de esa parte de Lima !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Oye malazo casi nadie comentó acá! Encima con todos los peligros que pasaste para tomar estas fotos xD! :cheers:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las últimas fotos! Puse el vals "San Isidro" interpretado por Julie Freundt de fondo mientras apreciaba las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente tu thread, San Isidro esplendoroso y progresista.... lleno de un glamour tan sobrio.

Ademàs como pones planos urbanos me queda super fàcil orientarme.... gracias por las fotos del metro.... ahí hacia muchas compras por el año 2003 al 2004....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Wooow .... puxa sorry que no haya posteado antes (me voy a flagelar ...XD ) , tu thread esta muuuy bueno 

Salu2 Roberto :colgate:


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)

hermosas fotos de san isidro


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente tu thread, San Isidro esplendoroso y progresista.... lleno de un glamour tan sobrio.
> 
> Ademàs como pones planos urbanos me queda super fàcil orientarme.... gracias por las fotos del metro.... ahí hacia muchas compras por el año 2003 al 2004....


Me encanto lo que dijiste, hasta me parecio oir tu voz decir todo esto


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Chevres las fotos...necesitamos más edificios en esa zona, ya me canse de ver a los mismos 4 edificios de siempre en Canaval y Moreyra....... El Westin va a ser la diferencia en la zona, ya lo quiero ver terminado.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Excelente roberto! Veo que estás realizando un buen trabajo fotografiando diversas zonas céntricas, me gustó éste thread, el de malecones de Miraflores, el de Benavides, y el de Pardo (que aún te falta postear). Y con mapita y todo! 
Felicidades:banana:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Están bravazas tus fotos, locura. No te hicieron problemas cuando andabas con tu camarita por ahí?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exlentes las fotos roberto no tenia mucho tiempo para ver el thread pero ahora ia lo vi q buen trabajo t diste....


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Roberto me encantó esta foto. Te contaré que yo he trabajado años en este banco. Cuando recién nos mudamos a principios de los años 80s eramos el único edificio que existía en la zona, aparte del edificio de PetroPerú (donde trabajaba mi esposo). Mi oficina estaba en el piso 9, recuerdo que veíamos el mar, hasta la Isla San Lorenzo, el Morro Solar, y hacia Lima veíamos el cerro San Cristobal, como no tenía máquina de fotos en esa época, creo que sí tenía, pero eran esas de rollo y que costaban caros, uno tomaba nomás de las reuniones sociales. Una vista espectacular.

Tienes razón, también veo inseguridad en la Vía Expresa , los buses pasaran rozando los autos, y como la mayoría no maneja en forma prudente....*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Marvey21 said:


> Chevres las fotos...necesitamos más edificios en esa zona, ya me canse de ver a los mismos 4 edificios de siempre en Canaval y Moreyra....... El Westin va a ser la diferencia en la zona, ya lo quiero ver terminado.


Bueno, al menos el Alto Caral está en camino también, además el Capital va avanzando.. de hecho que la vista va a mejorar :cheers:



dannyhighrise said:


> Excelente roberto! Veo que estás realizando un buen trabajo fotografiando diversas zonas céntricas, me gustó éste thread, el de malecones de Miraflores, el de Benavides, y el de Pardo (que aún te falta postear). Y con mapita y todo!
> Felicidades:banana:


Gracias! Por lo visto te gustan mis threads, qué chévere m))



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Están bravazas tus fotos, locura. No te hicieron problemas cuando andabas con tu camarita por ahí?


Sí, el primer día que fui todos estaban con la fiebre APEC y luego un policía me dijo que deje de tomar fotos cuando trataba de sacar un buen ángulo del Scotiabank. Como sea, hice lo que pude 



tacall said:


> exlentes las fotos roberto no tenia mucho tiempo para ver el thread pero ahora ia lo vi q buen trabajo t diste....


Gracias!!



Lia_01 said:


> *Roberto me encantó esta foto. Te contaré que yo he trabajado años en este banco. Cuando recién nos mudamos a principios de los años 80s eramos el único edificio que existía en la zona, aparte del edificio de PetroPerú (donde trabajaba mi esposo). Mi oficina estaba en el piso 9, recuerdo que veíamos el mar, hasta la Isla San Lorenzo, el Morro Solar, y hacia Lima veíamos el cerro San Cristobal, como no tenía máquina de fotos en esa época, creo que sí tenía, pero eran esas de rollo y que costaban caros, uno tomaba nomás de las reuniones sociales. Una vista espectacular.
> 
> Tienes razón, también veo inseguridad en la Vía Expresa , los buses pasaran rozando los autos, y como la mayoría no maneja en forma prudente....*


Qué interesante, me imagino la vista en ese entonces... ahora el panorama se está poblando cada vez más de edificios nuevos. Es más, creo que este edificio iba a ser remodelado pero no sé en qué quedó. Más que nada veo a la Vía Expresa insegura en la parte más cercana al centro de Lima, ahí sí que realmente está pegado. En el Metropolitano (y en otras obras de la municipalidad de Lima, como la entrada a la Av. Mexico) veo serias deficiencias con el manejo de espacio, hacen todo muy junto y al final no funciona bien o puede ser inseguro en verdad.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Buenas pics aunque sería bueno una actualización...


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Excelente thread, recuerdo haber caminado varias veces por ahi y es espectacular.*


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Que tal resucitada. *


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ sin duda hasta ya le ponian el candado...
buenas imagenes de lima pero ahora esta volviendo el verano.


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Sin duda la zona que da la caracteristica de capital y centro financiero del pais


----------



## Marioflo (Jul 5, 2014)

he venido a revivir este tema, actualicen fotos porfa


----------

